# LOL @ Phaggots Who Don't Like Thick Women



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Any dude that is attracted to the typical skinny instagram slut with the body of a 12 year old boy, I instantly assume he either has

1) A Small Dick that can't make it past the cheeks

2} Extremely Low Testorone

Or in most cases, probably both.

Mind = Blown at the amount of men who prefer a skinny ass malnourised slut to a real, thick, voluptuous woman. Seriously, WTF is wrong with you low test phaggots? How can any man of at least average size and decent T level choose a skinny broad over a real woman.

How can any man get hard over this?



















Brb skinny sluts literally have legs like a male with shaven legs

brb no ass

brb narrow as f**k hips that resemble a 12 year old boy

brb bones in place of curves, absolutely fukin revolting

brb looks like she might break if you go too hard

Here are some examples of real women
































































Honest to god, anything under a C cup, a handful of ass with visible hips, is unsmashable to me. I don't care how pretty she is.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmmm it's a tricky one.

I agree with your point of view but the way you write your posts makes me want to disagree with you for the sake of it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Any dude that is attracted to the typical skinny instagram slut with the body of a 12 year old boy, I instantly assume he either has
> 
> 1) A Small Dick
> 
> ...


 So there's only 2 types? Thick and skinny?

Im slim I wouldn't say I look like a boy I have a handful of ass and curves I'm a well nourished size 8


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

errr...didnt you start a thread earlier about knocking back your housemate because she was a bit plump?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/259745-housemate-keeps-trying-to-bang-me-how-to-say-no/


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol at caring what other men like. :lol:


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

alright then mr steal yo gurl


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> So there's only 2 types? Thick and skinny?
> 
> Im slim I wouldn't say I look like a boy I have a handful of ass and curves I'm a well nourished size 8


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 Eeeeekk


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I personally like wide hips big bum d cup boobs about 5'1-5'4 10-12 dress size

but if a bloke likes a Cheryl Cole lookalike then each to there own


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Hmmm it's a tricky one.
> 
> I agree with your point of view but the way you write your posts makes me want to disagree with you for the sake of it.


 I was gonna post inbetweens but felt I'd be posting too many pics

okay here are some nice woman in between


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

op posting pics of women who wouldnt give him the fu**ing time of day.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> ocscsc


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> op posting pics of women who wouldnt give him the fu**ing time of day.


 My housemate is fattish, not thick, huge huge huge misconception. And I specifically said she's big with small tits which is my biggest hate, she has tree trunk legs and small tits.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

For the OP


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > op posting pics of women who wouldnt give him the fu**ing time of day.
> ...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> I personally like wide hips big bum d cup boobs about 5'1-5'4 10-12 dress size
> 
> but if a bloke likes a Cheryl Cole lookalike then each to there own


 Cheryl cole looks fu**ing groce now, each to his own I guess but I just can't wrap my head how someone can enjoy being in bed and feeling up on some bones, lol. Like wtf


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Money has nothing to do with it, even Justin Bieber couldnt pull the women you are posting.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

So basically OP has a fat misses......


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Lol at caring what other men like. :lol:


 fu**ing bored of seeing these skinny male looking bitches everywhere and everyone admiring, it's literally annoying to view.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Oli1988 said:


> So basically OP has a fat mr.....


 fixed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cheryl cole looks fu**ing groce now, each to his own I guess but I just can't wrap my head how someone can enjoy being in bed and feeling up on some bones, lol. Like wtf


 now you know how the women you pull feel.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I was gonna post inbetweens but felt I'd be posting too many pics
> 
> okay here are some nice woman in between


 You crack me up mate. Thanks for the lovely pics but my main issue was with all these Americanisms and Internet-speak.

SRS :beer:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> this new site is ****ed up, the reply post system is chit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any girl is thick compared to your little Beiber looking skinny white body.....chubby chaser


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> now you know how the women you pull feel.


 lold


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> fu**ing bored of seeing these skinny male looking bitches everywhere and everyone admiring, it's literally annoying to view.


 Not a Cara Delevigne fan then I take it?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ares said:


> Isn't that Justin Bieber in your avatar?


 And what?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> You crack me up mate. Thanks for the lovely pics but my main issue was with all these Americanisms and Internet-speak.
> 
> SRS :beer:


 My bad, I was a long member of the misc [bodybuilding.com]. That dialect is stuck with me now, even my friends IRL use the lingo.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/If%2Byou%2B****ed%2Bmy%2Bmother%2Bthen%2Bi%2Bm%2Bnot%2Beven%2Bmad%2B_589929288fc2de89215c21e5312588a6.jpg&key=bf23fae9e5bf5c2400ec69fd9132d8b736b15424feb95bb699f524430b34fcc0


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Not a Cara Delevigne fan then I take it?


 I'd rather put s**t in my hands and clap then smash that [srs]


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Oli1988 said:


> So basically OP has a fat misses......


 Do the girls I posted look fat mate? you're a prime example of some low test 4 incher that admires size 0 girls


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Any dude that is attracted to the typical skinny instagram slut with the body of a 12 year old boy, I instantly assume he either has
> 
> 1) A Small Dick that can't make it past the cheeks
> 
> ...


 Well I reckon every single femake that you deem "unsmashable" will be heartbroken.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'd rather put s**t in my hands and clap then smash that [srs]


 What's smash?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> What's smash?


 have sex with


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> What's smash?


 f**k/bang/smash/plough/rail etc. Just slang.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You seem obsessed with low test.

Thanks for having an opinion I will be sure to like 'thick' girlz fromz now onz


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OP is a cvnt. That being said. I like curvy women. Also, did I mention OP is a cvnt? Because he is. Thread solved.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sometimes I think I should be making more of my life, but then I see threads like this and I feel better.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

coke said:


> have sex with


 Oh?.thanks....I only know the mash potato type


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> f**k/bang/smash/plough/rail etc. Just slang.


 Rail??? Gosh that's a new one for me to try


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember when this was nowt but fields and trolling was good!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> For superpube


 Oooh thanks


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I remember when rail and plough were modes of transport. Tsk, the youth of today


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Op may we see your mrs?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Any dude that is attracted to the typical skinny instagram slut with the body of a 12 year old boy, I instantly assume he either has
> 
> 1) A Small Dick that can't make it past the cheeks
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on this mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Excess fat puts me off big time.

and yes, I am not really attracted to 90% of the "real woman" you posted.

also by the stick thin. In the middle is by far the best, relatively big ass/tits (perky tho, not fat) with a thin waist and petite structure.

i like something to throw around the room, not watch fvcking celluite roll around as I smash.

and in response to your points

1) I'm bigger than average, by a decent margin (inb4 e stats and not that it really mattes - it doesn't)

2) doubt I have low test banging in 10x the average males EW.

Finally, I get the impression it's you trying to prove something by the contents and tone of your post.

so therefore, I conclude, it is much more likely your unimpressive natty body has a smaller sized piece of equipment attached.

:thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> By the looks of your last pic update a great handful of firm ass especially for a non squatter ;-) unfortunately can't comment on the rest seen as tho u hide it


 Are u flirting with me?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u flirting with me?


 How many times...flirting is subtle, he's coming on to you.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I was gonna post inbetweens but felt I'd be posting too many pics
> 
> okay here are some nice woman in between


 Suzanne Reid I'm not into milf per say but Jesus wept she's fit


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Suzanne Reid I'm not into milf per say but Jesus wept she's fit


 cant get over the lazy eye and the fact shes so fu**ing full of herself.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

OP what is your actual point that you like girls who are curvy than skinny girls ? Right that's great well done on your discovery but to dismiss others because they do not like the same as you is just silly and immature.

You do post up some shite on here but I Suppose we need people like to on this to give us all a laugh from time to time but threads like this are real dicky are do absolutely nothing for your reputation on UKM ....but hey happy Christmas


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Excess fat puts me off big time.
> 
> and yes, I am not really attracted to 90% of the "real woman" you posted.
> 
> ...


 From a female perspective ..if I may! If a guys selfish in bed big or small will make no difference, if he's big and rubbish makes no difference if he's small and knows what he's doin it can make all the difference ...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> From a female perspective ..if I may! If a guys selfish in bed big or small will make no difference, if he's big and rubbish makes no difference if he's small and knows what he's doin it can make all the difference ...


 Completely agree.

Not selfish at all and always make a very conscious effort not to be.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Maybe  and why wouldn't I tight butt


 I have to check coz I'm not and I don't always recognise it ..especially on here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> How many times...flirting is subtle, he's coming on to you.


 It's too complex!!!!

I don't get it ...if someone wanted to come on or flirt wouldn't they go in ya pm and ask for number or whatever. Lol how many times!!!!!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It's too complex!!!!
> 
> I don't get it ...if someone wanted to come on or flirt wouldn't they go in ya pm and ask for number or whatever. Lol how many times!!!!!!!


 Sigh... flirting isnt always about copping off with someone.

Theres more to people skills than being nice and being rude.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> cant get over the lazy eye and the fact shes so fu**ing full of herself.


 But I'm sure you would given half the chance lol when she has the specs on she's even sexier fcuk the lazy eye I didn't even notice man


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> But I'm sure you would given half the chance lol when she has the specs on she's even sexier fcuk the lazy eye I didn't even notice man


 nah...its little things that put me off totally.

I dont care how hot someone is a simple quirk would just ruin it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Not selfish at all and always make a very conscious effort not to be.


 But they do all say that..

conscious effort generally means ....they gave u oral until they got jaw ache and u got bored, or they used fingers...men do not know what their doing with this ever! Or they think penetrating for longer than 20 min is a conscious effort coz they could have released long before....favours r us


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> nah...its little things that put me off totally.
> 
> I dont care how hot someone is a simple quirk would just ruin it.


 U make me lol with this kind of thing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fml such a hater been burnt a few times or sommat ?


 No funny enough never but I'm a woman so of course iv experienced something at some time and I'm around female a lot it's topical....but a lot of men do say 'I'm not selfish' I'm sure their intention is not to be is what I meant.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Flirting is light hearted fun no big deal @banzi not coming into Skye as said light hearted fun no intentions no real meaning just chewing up time


 I see it as that


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> But they do all say that..
> 
> conscious effort generally means ....they gave u oral until they got jaw ache and u got bored, or they used fingers...men do not know what their doing with this ever! Or they think penetrating for longer than 20 min is a conscious effort coz they could have released long before....favours r us


 Making my girl orgasm like 5+ plus times even before penetration each time I see her is what I call her a consious effort.

Of course, this is the internet. I could be speaking BS - so I guess whatever is said is irrelevant anyways (and there is also only one way you would ever find out...which is unlikely to happen).  .

Now, as I am about to actually show my face (sorta) by putting vids of lifts etc on my log, I will refrain from discussing personal stuff like this...lel.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Late on the train but OP who are you to decide what a 'real' woman is!? It just so happens that some women are born skinny, some are born thick & some are inbetween. We can't choose our genetics you raging goon.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I don't see why any sex would be selfish maybe it's just me but I'm sure in 99% of cases it's not intentional because of course the same could be said of women il leave it at that as I'm outta wine and have leg day tomoz enjoy the Rioja


 No..iv heard women say they will ban sex for weeks if they don't get the new kitchen cupboards etc...women can be very selfish intentionally.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

I loves em old, fat, and rich.....phwoooooaaaarrr


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> *Making my girl orgasm like 5+ plus times* even before penetration each time I see her is what I call her a consious effort.
> 
> Of course, this is the internet. I could be speaking BS - so I guess whatever is said is irrelevant anyways (and there is also only one way you would ever find out...which is unlikely to happen).  .
> 
> Now, as I am about to actually show my face (sorta) by putting vids of lifts etc on my log, I will refrain from discussing personal stuff like this...lel.


 shes faking at least 4 of them to make you get on and get it over with.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> shes faking at least 4 of them to make you get on and get it over with.


 What when she is squirting a river and flooding my bed each time :lol: , like I say, not going to discuss personal stuff.

Stop trying to be antagonising.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> What when she is squirting a river and flooding my bed each time :lol: , like I say, not going to discuss personal stuff.
> 
> Stop trying to be antagonising.


 its piss....


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> its piss....


 You don't think I know that Ban :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You don't think I know that Ban :whistling:


 why would you want a girl pissing in your bed?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> why would you want a girl pissing in your bed?


 We all have our guilty pleasures


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> From a female perspective ..if I may! If a guys selfish in bed big or small will make no difference, if he's big and rubbish makes no difference if he's small and knows what he's doin it can make all the difference ...


 Thank fvck for that!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DatGuy said:


> I've done worse


 Bit off piste but how the fcuk have you managed to get 5 thousand odd neg rep points with 278 posts is that even possible lol. I'm still non the wiser how the system works apart from ppl carrying astronomical amounts off points over from the old format that are literally Unachievable now

"EDIT" look at @Skye666 nearly 3 and a half million points wtf


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I quite like women who have a bit of meat on them, but seriously OP - what a ridiculous, childish, judgemental attitude to take.

Some guys like bigger women, some like petite women, some like both & some guys like big hairy blokes with tattoos. What fecking difference does is make to you or anyone else ?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't understand how someone with an avi of the t**t who epitomises everything that is wrong with modern views on image can have any valid insight how women should look.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

more coushin for the pushing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> its piss....


 Pml...hahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Bit off piste but how the fcuk have you managed to get 5 thousand odd neg rep points with 278 posts is that even possible lol. I'm still non the wiser how the system works apart from ppl carrying astronomical amounts off points over from the old format that are literally Unachievable now
> 
> "EDIT" look at @Skye666 nearly 3 and a half million points wtf


 Huh?? I. Havnt looked....what does it mean...I'm hated??? Well even bad press is good press right ? ~ cry


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Bit off piste but how the fcuk have you managed to get 5 thousand odd neg rep points with 278 posts is that even possible lol. I'm still non the wiser how the system works apart from ppl carrying astronomical amounts off points over from the old format that are literally Unachievable now
> 
> "EDIT" look at @Skye666 nearly 3 and a half million points wtf


 Ohhhhh points... Like tesco....wonder if I can get diesel points make prizes


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Go easy on the guy. When he says he doesn't like women who look like 12 year old boys, he means he doesn't like women who look like his class mates.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Huh?? I. Havnt looked....what does it mean...I'm hated??? Well even bad press is good press right ? ~ cry


 Your loved Skye lol your sense of humour is ace and the way you take us blokes on in banter is girl power at it finest. Oh and here's "another" rep point lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Your loved Skye lol your sense of humour is ace and the way you take us blokes on in banter is girl power at it finest. Oh and here's "another" rep point lol


 Get your tongue out of her arse you big softie lol.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhh points... Like tesco....wonder if I can get diesel points make prizes


 It's a shame can't cash em in eh lol. I know their seen as pretty insignificant but 3 mill plus is pretty stand out. Maybe DATGUY will make it to 3 mill negs one day at that rate


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Get your tongue out of her arse you big softie lol.


 I'd rather be on side. She's a dangerous women lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Your loved Skye lol your sense of humour is ace and the way you take us blokes on in banter is girl power at it finest. Oh and here's "another" rep point lol


 Awww Annie bollick i :wub: u....il share them with u


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Get your tongue out of her arse you big softie lol.


 That's not very nice now is it...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Get your tongue out of her arse you big softie lol.


 wtf you've got 108,000 odd aswell


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> wtf you've got 108,000 odd aswell


 I've been here longer than the wallpaper. Well, maybe a year and a bit.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That's not very nice now is it...


 I'm only nice to women in bikinis who cover their faces with laptops


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> I'd rather be on side. She's a dangerous women lol


 No comment, she's part of the UKM mafia, I don't want a horses head in my bed when I wake up tomorrow mornin.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Awww Annie bollick i :wub: u....il share them with u


 Wish I could change that god forsaken user name lol some one ones called me anal.ball.lick.love about 4 yrs ago and I went off it from then on pmsl


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> I've been here longer than the wallpaper. Well, maybe a year and a bit.


 5 years I've been here my repetition points where green barred up to fcuk on the old format the they handed me a poxy few thousand +'s lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> 5 years I've been here my repetition points where green barred up to fcuk on the old format the they handed me a poxy few thousand +'s lol


 Sounds like you need to give a mod a slap and get it sorted lol.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> No comment, she's part of the UKM mafia, I don't want a horses head in my bed when I wake up tomorrow mornin.


 Exactly not to mention her strap on collection! Srs she once sort of threatened me with it and now..... Well I'm her freind


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Sounds like you need to give a mod a slap and get it sorted lol.


 Haha I'm sure they just made it up as they went along when awarding points and ovbs Skye being part of the ukm cosa nostra was looked upon favourably


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Pml...hahahahahaaaaaa


 piss yourself laughing?

@Drogonwould love that.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Exactly not to mention her strap on collection! Srs she once sort of threatened me with it and now..... Well I'm her freind


 Just threatened? You got off lucky. I heard rumours some of the lads on here have to stand to take a s**t these days, too painful to sit down.....


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So there's only 2 types? Thick and skinny?
> 
> Im slim I wouldn't say I look like a boy I have a handful of ass and curves I'm a well nourished size 8


 Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bigarmsbrah (Apr 8, 2015)

Agreed, nothing turns me on more than a nice big ass and thighs on a women hnnnggg.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread needs more pics...


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Wish I could change that god forsaken user name lol some one ones called me anal.ball.lick.love about 4 yrs ago and I went off it from then on pmsl


 You can change it mate just ask a mod


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> piss yourself laughing?
> 
> @Drogonwould love that.


 I'm worried u know too much about what he likes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Haha I'm sure they just made it up as they went along when awarding points and ovbs Skye being part of the ukm cosa nostra was looked upon favourably


 Nope...on e upon a time they all sat in a room and said...look give the alleged feminist ALL the points and prizes and watch these boys cry and mr head of UKM said what a bloody good idea and whilst where at let's it never change that bollock blokes name piss him off...

But on a serious note.....wait til I'm a mod il help u change it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sharpz said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 But it did ...honest


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> View attachment 118441


 See boys ....when it's pics like this I'm more inclined to think u like pretty faces and big boobs more than this 'thick ' look u talk of...I just don't think guys know what's what when it comes to defining women's bodies...pretty face big boobs but I'm not convinced of those boobs dropping to knees with out bra and the help of that hand pushing it in


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> See boys ....when it's pics like this I'm more inclined to think u like pretty faces and big boobs more than this 'thick ' look u talk of...I just don't think guys know what's what when it comes to defining women's bodies...pretty face big boobs but I'm not convinced of those boobs dropping to knees with out bra and the help of that hand pushing it in


 Wide child bearing hips, big bum. Nice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't get fooled by pictures ..us ladies have benefit of makeup and hair ...and thank The Lord for that!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Skye666 said:


> but I'm not convinced of those boobs dropping to knees with out bra and the help of that hand pushing it in


 Which is why big boobs do nothing for me personally.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not into real skinny women, much prefer a fuller look, I agree with op, curves are much more womanly than skin and bone imo.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Which is why big boobs do nothing for me personally.


 I guess it depends not all big boobs do that...but women are clever with 'tricks' that give illusion when it comes to boobs.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Them first two are frigging whoopas the rest are nice , them big ass babes are ace to look at but not to take them panties off you'll be juggling that s££t it's like a bag of potato once your past them hold me panties

now the middle off the road girlies are the KFC babes

Once you past the tender thighs , jucey breast you got a greasy box to chuck your bone in .


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What's smash?


 Instant mash, not nice at all.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> Them first two are frigging whoopas the rest are nice , them big ass babes are ace to look at but not to take them panties off you'll be juggling that s££t it's like a bag of potato once your past them hold me panties
> 
> now the middle off the road girlies are the KFC babes
> 
> Once you past the tender thighs , jucey breast you got a greasy box to chuck your bone in .


 I wish I understand that language but I really don't....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Instant mash, not nice at all.


 Lol this is the sort I know about...smash with aliens on the advert


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Mmm boobs .... That is all


 Oh nooooo u just woke up didn't u morning booooob brain


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol this is the sort I know about...smash with aliens on the advert


 I used to have all the pin badges as a kid, wouldn't dream of eating that shite now and certainly wouldn't feed my daughter it!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm surprised that the OP ever gets any action considering how he talks about women.

Calling them "Bitches" and "Sluts" every time you're describing them doesn't make you look cool / hard / alpha, it makes you look a d1ck.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP could be merkleman


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> View attachment 118441


 who is that?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Iam more of an ass man, but the other day I was in a sports shop and the girl serving and had on such a low cut top, her boobs looked a bit like a pert ass when I looked down looked well nice they looked natural to me as well , Have to say I liked that, and she noticed me having a perve but frankly her top was so low it was impossible not to look. No idea if she had been clubbing the night before and hadn't bothered to change . If she had been a member of my staff I would have sent her home to get changed or I would have been in trouble with my boss ! ,but I'm not her boss and it looked well nice.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> who is that?


 Game over she's a keeper


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> who is that?


 Charlotte springer


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> I used to have all the pin badges as a kid, wouldn't dream of eating that shite now and certainly wouldn't feed my daughter it!


 I may be guilty of having fed it my son...( poor of thing) but only because no lumps


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yes yes I did how did u know ? Are you watching me lol


 Yes..always


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

RUDESTEW said:


> Game over she's a keeper


 I'd last 2 pumps with that


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Skye666 said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes ago, Ultrasonic said: Which is why big boobs do nothing for me personally.
> ...


Fake boobs wouldn't but that's even worse. I'm much more of a leg man than a breast man though...

Fortunately not everyone finds the same people attractive, so there's more to go round


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I'm surprised that the OP ever gets any action considering how he talks about women.
> 
> Calling them "Bitches" and "Sluts" every time you're describing them doesn't make you look cool / hard / alpha, it makes you look a d1ck.


 12 year olds eh

think they are in a hip hop video..

he surely can't be any older than 12 when calling people ******* for liking a certain type of woman..


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

This'll do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Op confusing the word thick for fat......Op is thick


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> ​


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> I'm surprised that the OP ever gets any action considering how he talks about women. Calling them "Bitches" and "Sluts" every time you're describing them doesn't make you look cool / hard / alpha, it makes you look a d1ck.


 Obviously don't say it to their face and call them one, but yes I do call women bitches and sluts, usualy when talking about other bitches and not the bitch I'm talking to. Some girls hate it/feel disgusted but a lot/most of them just laugh, it's never what you say it's how you say it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Obviously don't say it to their face and call them one, but yes I do call women bitches and sluts, usualy when talking about other bitches and not the bitch I'm talking to. Some girls hate it/feel disgusted but a lot/most of them just laugh, it's never what you say it's how you say it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Obviously don't say it to their face and call them one, but yes I do call women bitches and sluts, usualy when talking about other bitches and not the bitch I'm talking to. Some girls hate it/feel disgusted but a lot/most of them just laugh, it's never what you say it's how you say it.


 You do realise your mother is what you would call a bitch/slut


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> You do realise your mother is what you would call a bitch/slut


 Damn near every girl in the world is a slut apart from my mother.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Damn near every girl in the world is a slut apart from my mother.


 Nah mate you can't have it all your own way, either all girls are sluts including your mother or not all girls are sluts.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nah mate you can't have it all your own way, either all girls are sluts including your mother or not all girls are sluts.


 I'll choose not all girls then, but most are. Mummy is still #1 tho', love you momma.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Damn near every girl in the world is a slut apart from my mother.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 I already know your mother is a slut, no need to remind me with pics


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Damn near every girl in the world is a slut apart from my mother.


 Shakespeare quote? Or was it Oscar Wilde?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I already know your mother is a slut, no need to remind me with pics


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Shakespeare quote? Or was it Oscar Wilde?


 I didn't know it was either. I admire whoever said that though. Feels very true to me, lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> RexEverthing said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes ago, RexEverthing said: Shakespeare quote? Or was it Oscar Wilde?
> ...


Trying hard to be cool means you're not cool


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> ellisrimmer said:
> 
> 
> > 2 minutes ago, ellisrimmer said: You do realise your mother is what you would call a bitch/slut
> ...


Wait until you find out what she it's up to


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Trying hard to be cool means you're not cool


 Unaware of how I'm trying to act cool but okay?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, FelonE said: Trying hard to be cool means you're not cool
> ...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'm aware I'm a tool, but okay?


 We still love you mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Merkleman taking time out of his travels to troll as @IDntEvenLiftCuz


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Damn near every girl in the world is a slut apart from my mother.


 Excuse me young man


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Merkleman taking time out of his travels to troll as @IDntEvenLiftCuz


 I don't know who he is, only know the actual rapper merkleman.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 Your mum would get it


----------

